# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Arrozales segados

## suer

Hola,

Os subo unas imágenes de los arrozales una vez finalizada la campaña de la siega. Estos permanecen inundados en su mayor parte esperando a que se inicie una nueva campaña con el desecado y preparación de los campos.

Un saludo.

----------

HUESITO (05-nov-2014),Jonasino (04-nov-2014),Los terrines (05-nov-2014),sergi1907 (05-nov-2014),willi (05-nov-2014)

----------

